# Titanium brake mount bolt for 595



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi all, 

I am looking for a titanium replacement for the steel brake mount bolt that comes as standard on the HSC6 fork or 595 frameset. 
I can find lots of Ti bolts but none are long enough, anyone got one or know where to get one.

Cheers, 

DM


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Drummond said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for a titanium replacement for the steel brake mount bolt that comes as standard on the HSC6 fork or 595 frameset.
> I can find lots of Ti bolts but none are long enough, anyone got one or know where to get one.
> ...


Just curious as to why you want to do this?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Steve, 

just a weight thing really, it's the only steel bolt left on my bike and I'm used to using ali or ti brake nuts with my zero gravity brakes. sad really.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Drummond said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> just a weight thing really, it's the only steel bolt left on my bike and I'm used to using ali or ti brake nuts with my zero gravity brakes. *sad really*.


\\

It is really sad. I'm not sure if I would even ride the bike at all!

That extra weight must really slow you down...

Just sayin'

Steve


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Well at somepoint you run out of things to spend your hard earned money on. It is my race bike and i like to be able to discount any poor performances as the bikes fault, then I know I only need to train harder
I have always been a weight weenie since my days as a mtb racer when I used to drill my components, I've seen sense now and luckily I never had any nasty snaps.
Anyway back to my hunt for this ti nut, I think I will have to get someone to turn it for me.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

so the bolts that come with the zero gravity brakes aren't long enough?


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

yes the bolts on zero gravity are about 10mm too short and most retro fit titanium ones also.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

so it is not worth the extra cost of the titanium versions since you can't even use the front bolt provided. thats a bummer.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Local399 said:


> It is really sad. I'm not sure if I would even ride the bike at all!
> 
> That extra weight must really slow you down...
> 
> ...


Guess you ain't a weight weenie.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

groundzero said:


> so it is not worth the extra cost of the titanium versions since you can't even use the front bolt provided. thats a bummer.


I assume you're talking about Zero G? Have you tried calling them to get a solution?


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lt. said:


> Guess you ain't a weight weenie.


I'm 6' 5" tall and weigh 240 lbs...

Just sayin'

Steve


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Not yet , but that's a good idea, they have helped in the past with spare shims etc.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

please post when you get your reply from zero g. thanks


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

any news?


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Contacted zero gravity who have agreed to send me a 30mm ali nut which will fit the look 595 fork. So good news all round, I think that is the last steel bolt finally gone.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Is this what you're looking for?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-Recess...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

or even longer

http://cgi.ebay.com/Titanium-Recess...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Cheers Kdub, that is exactly what I am after, thanks for doing the hard work.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

You're welcome Drummond. I was researching the same thing back some months ago when I was looking into buying a frame with fork that does not accommodate the traditional length brake nut.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Drummond said:


> Contacted zero gravity who have agreed to send me a 30mm ali nut which will fit the look 595 fork. So good news all round, I think that is the last steel bolt finally gone.


While ZG has taken a fair amount of slagging for the decision, finally, to not bring new cranks to the market, methinks that ZG is a great company and that their customer service has always been fast and top shelf. Actually, I think their decision on the cranks just demonstrates this.


----------

